# Southern Maine hikes?



## bangarang (Nov 18, 2013)

My girlfriend and I are moving to kittery in the next week, just wondering if you all have recommendations on hikes in the area, and it could be anywhere within a 45 minute drive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2013)

The big a


----------



## bangarang (Nov 18, 2013)

I heard someone mention mt. agamenicus, is big a the same?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 18, 2013)

Big A = Agamenticus.  Two-for-one because you get a hike in and get to see a NELSAP area.


----------



## bangarang (Nov 18, 2013)

Are there still ski trails visible or are they all over grown?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 18, 2013)

The lodge, several trails, and parts of the lifts are still there...or at least were when I visited some time back.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep...still there....was up there in June doing some hiking.....nice area. Another good albeit short woods walk is Vaughan Woods State Park in S Berwick Maine.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 18, 2013)

Get an early start someday and one can get up into the Mahoosics or up to Mt. Aziscohos...check out some of the views of lakes/topography etc...


----------

